# CLOMID - hemorrhagic cyst and clomid



## still_strong (Sep 6, 2004)

I have been on clomid for 3 months now on 100 dosage... this was my third month and recently i went to the doctor with a really huge pain on my left side and found out i had a hemorrhagic cyst .... is this caused by Clomid and my doctor said it was caused by ovulation so could i still have a chance of being pregnant


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Definatley still a chance of being pregnant. Haemorrhagic cysts can be caused by ovarian stimulation. Worthwhile being scanned after your next bleed if not pregnant to see if still there.

Ruth


----------

